# WRUW April 2014 / Апрель 2014



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

I think Buddha approves, but then again these serene beings can be a tad enigmatic.

Ric


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey, not sleeping to post first is not fair!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

As it is April 1[SUP]st[/SUP] today, I thought about putting this photo up saying it is a genuine Sturmanskie Gagarin blah blah blah just for a bit of fun  However, I am in philosophical mood today so thought I would share this as an April Fools Day reminder of some of the ridiculous watches out there for sale. This was my first ever watch purchase from ebay - I bought this for not too much money from a thoroughly unscrupulous Ukrainian seller - timepieces_ua (buy nothing from this man!!!) - thinking I was getting a genuine movement and case, but fake dial and hands, so that I could one day put a real one together. That is what it was advertised as. Shortly after he posted the watch he took down all the pics of the watch on his page, and I received a completely different movement in the case to the one advertised (15 jewel franken and not the 17 jewel movement in the pics). Not even sure if the case is the same one as advertised. 

The good news is that this is the watch that got me interested in Russian watches per se, and I now have a lovely, and what I consider to be, significant collection of 15 (two on their way in the post  which is giving me so much pleasure.

 It also reminds me of the wonderful advice and kindness shown to me as a newcomer to this forum - the kind and respectful way I was let down with this watch on this forum and the fantastic guidance I continue to receive from our experts here, which is helping me to build my knowledge to build a meaningful collection. Long may this wonderful resource continue, and long may the wonderful ethos of respect and kindness remain towards those whose knowledge of Russian watches is less than those of us who have the experience and knowledge to guide them.

I therefore keep this watch to remind me of all this, and to help me remain humble.


'A pinch and a punch for the first day of the month' to all my friends and Comrades here on F10 - Happy April Fools day everyone - and thank you for sharing 

P.S. The little fellow in the background is waiting for her usual breakfast of suet with crushed insects pellets


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## heartofjade (Dec 21, 2013)

A gray start to the month here in my part of Finland but at least no snow. ;-) A happy April to all.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Starting the new month in style with this ОРБИТА


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

New arrival for a new month


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

4 years ago on this day, my wife gave me this as a birthday gift. Normally today I am wearing it


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

New Ostrich leg Strap for my Camel Rallye 1991:


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)

Poljot Aviator Alarm 10 atm. WR


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Occupying some prime real estate in the Wally-mart jewelry department are some (very loud and contrasty) official NHL team branded watches for the low-cost of $19.95 CAN:









The empty spaces were previously occupied by the "Toronto Maple Leaf" team branded watches, while the Montreal, Vancouver and Ottawa watches remain unsold in this region of Canada.

Although a hockey fan myself, I prefer these:


----------



## duffhessian1776 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's my newest (old) purchase for Aprils Fool's Day:


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Long day for me today. A 24h seems appropriate. Good morning everyone.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good morning putra (and everyone!)
I was wearing this at 0230 and still wearing it now as I get ready to drive home


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Good morning putra (and everyone!)
> I was wearing this at 0230 and still wearing it now as I get ready to drive home


OhDark, your day is definitely longer than mine. Cheers!!


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

Postman just brought this 2609NA. £5.00 off Fleabay, not running. Not running because someone had tried to 'regulate' it by moving the isochronism lever. I put it audibly somewhere near to 'in beat' and popped it on my timegrapher. It flat-lined - not good for an ECG, but just what we like to see on a timegrapher! It flat-lined dial up, crown down and 12 o'clock down. Astonishing. I have run out of decent 18mm straps, though...


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Vostok automatic amphibia, probably early 90's considering the parts it's made of.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

putra3007 said:


> OhDark, your day is definitely longer than mine. Cheers!!


Lol, night shifts!
Usually 12 hours but doing 9hr ones at the mo - fresh as a daisy!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

And, back from a service


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Glaciers are receding... :-!









My beloved main beater.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A rare airing of a rare and beautiful Strela


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

Likely the last time it'll be this shiny. It's destined to be a stripper.


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Космос


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Today, it is expedition's day:


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Raketa 3056 from march 1983


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Better knock knock knock knock knock... On wood!


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Just took this in on a trade. Says Slava under the 12. Made in Russia under the 6 but what'sthe long word above the 6?
It's a 2427 movement.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

lucky watch said:


> Just took this in on a trade. Says Slava under the 12. Made in Russia under the 6 but what'sthe long word above the 6?
> It's a 2427 movement.


It says "автоподзавод" or "selfwinding". Accurate since this is a 2427, wear it in good health!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seemed appropriate 
I'm loving these old Soviet postcards


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry, double post!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Pre-Ice Age vegetation emerges! b-)


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Yesterday's arrival.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*POLJOT* _Alarm_ on POLJOT bracelet b-)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

A new arrival, been trying to nail the regulation by eye/ear, almost got it


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

Today VE Lunokhod 
TGIF Have a nice Weekend :-d

Phil


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

White Raketa 3056, age unknown. Have a good one ;-)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Still enjoying my new Slava. Have a great weekend all. ;-)


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

30 minutes to knocking-off time: and a 300m Amphibia because it is raining ;o


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Reno said:


> *POLJOT* _Alarm_ on POLJOT bracelet b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1444975


Well, that doesn't need lume, that's fo'sho.


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

Bit of spring wrenching on my rust bucket.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Saturday. Russian ballet school. Zaria 2427.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

emoscambio said:


> Saturday. Russian ballet school. Zaria 2427.
> 
> View attachment 1445834
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, beautiful pics, beautiful young lady! It is quite some time ago that my two looked just like that at their ballet school - happy days, we who enjoy these things are blessed!!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

DolleDolf said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> > *POLJOT* _Alarm_ on POLJOT bracelet b-)
> ...


:-d



> i was just about to post a thread that these alarms and other Travellers don't get a whole lot of love here.
> 
> i guess *yours is the strap from Yuri Levenberg*'s 'sonnenflasche' ebay store. Mine is from Julian Kampmann. I ordered it with the watch.


Yup, from Yuri 

I didn't know Kampmann's version :think: |>

So there's a _third_ dedicated bracelet for the POLJOT (I know there's another one, with _folded links_)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*POLJOT* Alarm, again b-)


----------



## heartofjade (Dec 21, 2013)

Uh-oh! Looks like Pikku Myy may have some reservations about today's choice . . . maybe she noticed that the band is the wrong width for the watch! :-D

A good weekend to everyone.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Old Raketa made in the USSR.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm wearing my Vostok Cavalry today, because I am doing housework and it is my beater. It has had a difficult life - it came to me broken, and not working. Someone has used a massive amount of force and brutality to push or hammer the bezel on, and it now lies stationary at an odd angle. However, I took it into my friendly watch repair man, and he managed to fiddle around inside and get it going for me. We decided that the bezel will be left as it is. Now, it keeps very good time, but when I wind it up, sometimes I have to knock the back of it on the table to get it running. This is the one I will take down with me to the Glastonbury festival this year, it should survive any mud and rough treatment it receives, and if I run out of money, I can maybe trade it for food if I am hungry 

Have an excellent weekend!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Enjoying my coffee outside in the sun b-)


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Two watches today. A "zakaz mo" komandirskie and a Chinese comrade, ST19 reissue chronograph.

Happy weekend comrades.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another new arrival, this one doesn't like having the date set (keyless works/stem gets jumpy when setting backwards/forwards, makes it a bit tough to set the time), but is in good condition otherwise.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

An old Poljot 3017 today


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

70s Czech style with my newly serviced Prim


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

I had an hour to pass between dropping off my wife and picking up my daughter, so I went down to what at one time was a beach to watch the ice thaw. Needless to say, with 50km wind gusts coming across the bay, that bright idea didn't last very long...


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Poljot chrono Aviator I on a Hamilton tachymiler strap and clasp. The strap rises a bit around the case, but it's really comfortable and doesn't look half bad.




























-sent from somewhere in the wibbley wobbley....


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

recent tonneau "hommage'



From the vaults of Amil


----------



## heartofjade (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's my soccer/football-loving son's wrist sporting a recent gift.  The band is just temporary, hope to find a 19mm band this week.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Traveller 5_ on *Juri Levenberg* bracelet, again b-)


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Sturmanskie Chrono


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

poljot luftwaffe today


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Still hasnt sold, so figured I would get some use out of it.

Shturmanskie Reissue on Di-modell Rally


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

2209 for another wet weekend.


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

An old Vostok diver for this sunny Sunday.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Last change of Sunday. Cheers. :-!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

An OKEAH for a sunny, snow-free Sunday in southern NY


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Sunny today..


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

mp34me said:


> Sunny today..
> View attachment 1447780


Beautiful! You don't often see the non-numeral version on the 1967 bracelet.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Just back from a service and minor restoration - chrono hands re-painted.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

From the vaults of Amil

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Reading all about gold








so it had to be this


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

Last night - 'Sparks' off duty...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

OhDark30 said:


> Reading all about gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massive pure gold watch well hidden under a faux patina varnish and a chrome coating.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ 
It's ironic that a lot of what attracts me to this watch is the patina. 
If it *was* pure gold, it would look fresh and new, and, dare I say, a bit boring


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Today, the only 3133's dial that Polmax3133 don't have


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

frantsous said:


> Today, the only 3133's dial that Polmax3133 don't have
> 
> View attachment 1448483


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

This SE started out as a black bezel, date dial, and I bought it to swap into a silver bezel, nodate 710 case. Thought I was gonna end up selling this 420, but liking it way better than the original and keeping it 




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

frantsous said:


> Today, the only 3133's dial that Polmax3133 don't have


Yes, I'm looking for a Turkmenistan Airlines dial!









I have some spares to trade? :-d


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

And Amphibia


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Reno said:


> _Traveller 5_ on *Juri Levenberg* bracelet, again b-)


Very nice photograps. sometimes you don't even realise how nice a watch is that you have yourself, anybody else get that?

Anyway, here is my bauble for the day.

i wonder what the original dial colour was. On the poor quality seller's pic it seemed red.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

More info over there!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

A nice sunny day to wear my Basilika


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Elektronika 5-206 "Lithium"*. This one took a bit of work, the display was frozen when I pulled it out of the mail. Had to do an AC reset, which is something I have had to do on all 3 of my Soviet Elektronikas when I first get them (I think some sort of scanner or machine the postal service uses causes this; I read over on watch.ru that even flash photography can causes problems!). Except this time it is not done via the buttons like on the 5-202/204, you have to open up the back and short two pins/connectors on the board for the reset; very similar to the way you reset a Casio after a battery change. There is also a mysterious engraving on the back, anyone want to take a try at transcription/translation?













I can make out the date" 26/6/1984", but that's about it.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Beauty arrived today.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

MC Supermarine Spitfire today


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

#461/1967


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A rare non-telemetre Sekonda paddle hand 3017 reflecting the ceiling above my little slice of cubicle-farm hell


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Elektronika 5, new arrival


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Sportivnie today. Resurrected from the dead with many donor parts.








Do not confuse dissent with disloyalty.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

ANOTHER new arrival (last one for a while hopefully), the "Red Star" dirskie. A few little scuffs on the crystal, but it works well. Probably will need regulation (+1 minute in 15 hours, not terrible), but I will let it run in for a bit.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Stress-relieve watch from Belorus:


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Back to a favorite from my collection -- Green Amphibian 470 on mesh.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Still my favorite watch I own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

I decided to give my new to me Radio Room an airing today - behind it is the 700 year old church, in the Lincolnshire (UK) village where I live. I'm afraid the image of the church came out better than the watch...


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

b-) Today, I wear my favorite dress watch, 2409 inside. "Foreign" is explained by Chascomm here :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/mont...vement-now-i-have-4-a-454608.html#post3435619


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another day, another Strela. This one had been idling in the watch box for a while; I noticed that it had gained 5 mins in 12 hours so a cleaning is likely in order)


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

Geoff Adams said:


> I decided to give my new to me Radio Room an airing today - behind it is the 700 year old church, in the Lincolnshire (UK) village where I live. I'm afraid the image of the church came out better than the watch...
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Never mind - the church is older than the watch, and (dare I say it?) even more interesting. Trouble is, churches are pretty much impossible to collect....


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

buzz buzz



lovely rodina in the fading light of the setting sun ....


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

@dolleDolf

I have both of these too


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Today, I am wearing a Komandirskie celebrating _the USSR first ever scheduled domestic line_, from Moscow to Nizhny Novgorod (later Gorky), launched on 15 July 1923.

Thanks to our Piemontese colleague _Onorevole FinestraWeb!_





















The first Soviet airline "Добролёт" i.e. "Российское общество добровольного воздушного флота" ("Dobroliot" i.e. the "Russian Society of Voluntary Air Fleet") was founded on 17 march 1923 and would be later incorporated into Aeroflot (29 October 1930). Here some posters advertising the airline and public investment for Dobroliot, designed by master Aleksander Rodchenko.










































Rodchenko is better known here on F10 for his poster advertising watches sold in the G.U.M department store.






See more posters here: Ð-Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð½ÑƒÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð°Ð¼ ... - Ð�Ð²Ð¸Ð°Ñ†Ð¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ Ñ€ÐµÐºÐ»Ð°Ð¼Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÐºÐ°Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð. 20-Ñ&#8230; - 30-Ñ&#8230; Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð²


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

emoscambio said:


> Here some posters advertising the airline and public investment for Dobroliot, designed by master Aleksander Rodchenko.
> View attachment 1451887
> View attachment 1451893
> View attachment 1451891
> ...


The watch is cool, but those posters are amazing!


----------



## braparound (Jan 29, 2014)

Trying a few printed vinyl dial mods this month. Very dark brown today...


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Radio Room gets another outing - this time in a restaurant&#8230;



Enjoying Mojitos 










Hors d'oeuvre of avocado and prawns










Main course of full rack of barbeque ribs










Radio Room is feeling rather full










Radio Room has made new friends


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Another Rodina


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Class of 67...good weekend ahead everyone.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## valter-g (Feb 3, 2014)

This old Raketa got a chance today:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*VE* "Concordev" ;-)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Friday evening. Time for some music and a *Vostok Europe K3 Submarine.* Have a great weekend my friends.

The Faces - Three Button Hand Me Down - YouTube


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My Strela looking very grand in the early evening sun - oh yes, and there's Lincoln Cathedral in the background









Followed by a swift one before the weekend begins


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

A long way from its birthplace: Sunny day in Beverly Hills...


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Double post, dang tapatalk.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Geoff Adams said:


> My Strela looking very grand in the early afternoon sun - oh yes, and there's Lincoln Cathedral in the background


Wow, _Lincoln_&#8230; talk about memories 

I went there for two summers vacations (in 1985 & 86 if I remember correctly) when I was a lad&#8230; beatiful town, nice people&#8230; fond memories, really.

And nice watch ;-)


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Reno said:


> Wow, _Lincoln_&#8230; talk about memories
> 
> I went there for two summers vacations (in 1985 & 86 if I remember correctly) when I was a lad&#8230; beatiful town, nice people&#8230; fond memories, really.
> 
> And nice watch ;-)


Then maybe you and I have rubbed shoulders sometime - I was stationed at one of the air bases just outside the city at that time, and used to spend a lot of time in Lincoln. In fact I bought my first property in a village just outside of Lincoln around the time you were here, so when I wasn't in Berlin, I was basically living in Lincoln. I think there is a good chance we would have passed each other in the street 

And thank you, yes, my 1254 is definitely one of my favourites, utterly reliable and a real workhorse


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Geoff Adams said:


> Then maybe you and I have rubbed shoulders sometime - I was stationed at one of the air bases just outside the city at that time, and used to spend a lot of time in Lincoln. In fact I bought my first property in a village just outside of Lincoln around the time you were here, so when I wasn't in Berlin, I was basically living in Lincoln. I think there is a good chance we would have passed each other in the street


Could be 

We were having english courses in a reformed Church, up in High Street&#8230; not so long ago, a friend of mine had a student in Lincoln, so she asked her if she could send me pictures of the places I've been when I was in vacation :























Gosh&#8230; it's really getting back to the past


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Reno said:


> Could be
> 
> We were having english courses in a reformed Church, up in High Street&#8230; not so long ago, a friend of mine had a student in Lincoln, so she asked her if she could send me pictures of the places I've been when I was in vacation
> 
> Gosh&#8230; it's really getting back to the past


Oh my goodness, what lovely pics! The high Street as you can see has changed little since you were here. And the pictures of - if I am not mistaken - St. Martin's square with the UR Church, is just off the high street, behind what is now a bar called 'Kind'. If I am not mistaken, that bar would have been a pottery shop when you were in Lincoln, or maybe it had changed to a bar by another name by then - I can't remember. However, lovely pics - and great memories for you


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

New Amphibia!


----------



## Letchy (Mar 1, 2014)

NOS Tankist from Fred (received today!):









IMGUR album


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Geoff Adams said:


> Oh my goodness, what lovely pics! The high Street as you can see has changed little since you were here. *And the pictures of - if I am not mistaken - St. Martin's square* with the UR Church, is just off the high street, behind what is now a bar called 'Kind'. If I am not mistaken, that bar would have been a pottery shop when you were in Lincoln, or maybe it had changed to a bar by another name by then - I can't remember. However, lovely pics - and great memories for you


I didn't know what to do with this picture, but take a look at it :



Thanks, those pictures were taken in 2007 (if I read the exif correctly) by my friend's student ;-)

At this time, the church & square where we waited for classes hadn't changed a bit O_O

High Street, on the other hand, was slightly different than my I remembered indeed :think:

I'd kick myself for not taking pictures when I was there in 1985/86, but I was a teenager then, and I thought it was lame to take pictures during vacations o|


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sturmanskie* _pseudo-Gagarin_ for today


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Reno said:


> I didn't know what to do with this picture, but take a look at it :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great pic of the plaque. I've been around one way or another since at least 1980 and I agree, that church square hasn't changed at all throughout those decades, and it remains the same now. However, the high street still seems the same to me, except for a few changes of shop names etc. But, I've been here the whole time more or less, so maybe I wouldn't recognise the change, whereas you would.

If it's any consolation, I didn't take any pics either :-(


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Waiting for the boats to pass the drawbridge


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

From 1997.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Moscow Classic P7 for a sunny weekend! Have a good one! :-!


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow mate !!

R7....sun...sea....

beats murky grey breasy blighty 

digging out the R7 to see whether the magic rubs off


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

Amphibia on the farm.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Burans today...


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Vostok on a modified NATO today, while working on the fences and birdhouses:









Mogly has come to check out what I'm doing.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

It's sunny, so the Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Raketa Red 12 for me - I realised I missed the one I sold, so I've got another


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful up here today so on with a *Vostok 2403* from the late 80's.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Raketa Red 12 for me - I realised I missed the one I sold, so I've got another


Nice! Is that the one from the UK seller that sold alot of soviet watches very recently?


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

lucky watch said:


> Beautiful up here today so on with a *Vostok 2403* from the late 80's.
> 
> View attachment 1455310


That!!! - is one seriously nice timepiece you have there good sir!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Slave automatic today


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, sq!
No, I got this NOS from the Ukraine
And *this* UK seller will be selling a few Soviets over the next few weeks ;-)


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm afraid it's not Russian Comrades, however as I am not wearing a watch today - staying home and doing some marking - so I thought I'd take this opportunity to show it. It is the odd one out in my collection, the only non-Russian watch I now have. I believe it is a circa 1935-45 German Laco 550, which I understand was highly favoured by the German officer class during WW2 and just before. Especially the Luftwaffe and Wehrmacht - and without doubt some of these would have worn this model of watch - maybe even this one, during WW2 or/and Spain. Beside it is a commemorative coffee mug I bought from the Karl Marx Memorial Library in London, when I visited there as part of one of my modules for my Master's. It commemorates the British Battalion - 35[SUP]th[/SUP] Division, 15[SUP]th[/SUP] Brigade - of volunteers, heroes each and every one IMHO, who fought in the Spanish civil war (1936-1938) - a band of brave communists who were some of the first to stand up to, and take up arms against, the rising tide of fascism in Europe. George Orwell was among those who joined this battalion to fight in Spain. They fought, while the leaders of Europe and the rest of the world bowed to Franco and Adolf H. If I have an excuse to share this with you, then I suppose it is Marx  In any case, thank you for allowing me to share! Even though not Russian it's a beautiful watch, hope you like it...


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Interesting Orwell threw in with the Marxists and then wrote scathing books against it later.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks, sq!
> No, I got this NOS from the Ukraine
> And *this* UK seller will be selling a few Soviets over the next few weeks ;-)


You will have to let me know what you have, I have cash to spend!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks, sq!
> No, I got this NOS from the Ukraine
> And *this* UK seller will be selling a few Soviets over the next few weeks ;-)


Errmmmm. Yes, me too - if that's not too cheeky  Or at least let me have your ebay name etc so I can stalk you


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

jmreynolds said:


> Interesting Orwell threw in with the Marxists and then wrote scathing books against it later.


As I understand it, it wasn't the ideology of communism per se Orwell eventually criticised, it was the misinterpretation and misimplementation of this ideology by certain regimes - such as that of the old Soviet Union - that he singled out for his criticism. However I'm no expert on Orwell, but this is what I get from others who are&#8230;


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

wrong posting, sorry.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

cestommek said:


>


Very nice band. Where did you get it?


----------



## lmurtone (Jul 17, 2012)

This new one from Julian Kampmann. As stated before, Julian's customer service is top class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Wearing a komandirskie on this sunny day


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks, sq!
> No, I got this NOS from the Ukraine
> And *this* UK seller will be selling a few Soviets over the next few weeks ;-)


I'll keep an eye out for them


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Aviator 3603 Today


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Integral "Leader 08"


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

A poor blueing attempt haha... I got blue, yellow and a purple screw










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hot Monday morning around this part of Asia... good week ahead everyone.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## frjack (Dec 11, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks, sq!
> No, I got this NOS from the Ukraine
> And *this* UK seller will be selling a few Soviets over the next few weeks ;-)


Let me know when you are selling, or let me know your seller name, I'm very interested.

Sent from my fondleslab , using teh interwebs.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Ура! Полетели!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

emoscambio said:


> Ура! Полетели!


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Sunday's diver...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Poljot today


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My Vostok Cadet with EMERCOM presentation dial - in the background is a lovely old Tudor building in Lincoln's Castle Square


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like you could spend a peaceful afternoon in Lincoln's Castle Square! Is that a Pub I see in the background? b-)









Been to Sheffield (mom`s home town), Nottingham and York, but missed out on Lincoln.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the travelogue Geoff. Takes me back......someday I will get back to the UK. Always loved going there.


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

travex said:


> Amphibia on the farm.
> 
> View attachment 1454638


What the hell kinda chicken is that?


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Only one watch will do on my birthday (and 102nd anniversary of the Titanic sinking)


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

jmreynolds said:


> Thanks for the travelogue Geoff. Takes me back......someday I will get back to the UK. Always loved going there.


 Glad you like them JM, if you ever manage to hit Lincoln you must let me know, I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Monday's diver...


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

polmax3133 said:


> Looks like you could spend a peaceful afternoon in Lincoln's Castle Square! Is that a Pub I see in the background?b-)
> 
> Been to Sheffield (mom`s home town), Nottingham and York, but missed out on Lincoln.


 Yes, I've spent many a peaceful afternoon in Castle Square Comrade Polmax, and there are several pubs in the vicinity - however the nearest is out of camera shot, on the left. It's the Magna Carta, named after one of those famous documents, a version of which is kept in Lincoln Castle in the background of the shot. I'll try to get a shot of that at some stage, and maybe the pub too. The building you see in the background isn't a pub, it's called the Judges Lodgings. There is a Crown Court situated within Lincoln Castle, which is still in use - in fact, coincidentally my wife is serving on a jury today - and the Judges Lodgings is literally where the visiting Judge stays while in Lincoln, if he wants. When there is no Judge in residence, the place is hired out for functions. It is very beautiful inside. 

I love Sheffield, Nottingham and York - all great places in their own way. Although York is exceptionally pretty and historic, I really like Sheffield, I have a lot of friends there, and it is just a great place to be. 
I'm not surprised you missed Lincoln on your travels, most people do - however it is one of the most historic and beautiful places in the country, with the most magnificent cathedral (1092AD). You should come! There is a beer waiting for you&#8230;


----------



## jokke (Feb 22, 2014)

I just love that blue and yellow dial, super nice!


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Only one watch will do on my birthday (and 102nd anniversary of the Titanic sinking)


Happy birthday!

Do not confuse dissent with disloyalty.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Poljot on a leather NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Only one watch will do on my birthday (and 102nd anniversary of the Titanic sinking)


I trust there is no connection... !


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Was wearing the Beijing BeiHai all day, but when I got home the sun was shining just so on the piano, so I took some new pickies...



















... then remembered that I've switched the Vostok Amfibia 1967 onto its stock bracelet, so took a few pickies of that too...



















... makes for a weighty beast, but then again I'm unlikely to forget it's there.

Ric


----------



## mikesomething (Nov 29, 2011)

Got this for about $5 on the bay! Great looking gold face, and keeps great time. Had to straighten the hands a bit, but for $5, wow


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

Dunno why that pic is upside down, but ima call it art. Especially with those flowers. Super arty...


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

WTF? And now it's not upside down. This site hates art!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, jmr and weodmonath!
No connection, just a fairly ill-starred date - also Abraham Lincoln, Tommy Cooper and Kenneth Williams died. And a replica of Graceland was opened in Denmark in 2011. Lots to live down


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Only one watch will do on my birthday (and 102nd anniversary of the Titanic sinking)


Happy b'day Kath!

The very best wishes from Switzerland.

Ric x


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers Ric!
For once on my birthday, it feels like spring, maybe even summer, is here
Enjoy your sunshine! And those with snow, hope it clears soon
Best wishes, K


----------



## f3rdin (Mar 31, 2014)

My vostok amphibia, I really enjoy thoose submarines, even if they are not seen a lot around vostok lover's wrists!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Geoff Adams said:


> Yes, I've spent many a peaceful afternoon in Castle Square Comrade Polmax, and there are several pubs in the vicinity - however the nearest is out of camera shot, on the left. It's the Magna Carta, named after one of those famous documents, a version of which is kept in Lincoln Castle in the background of the shot. I'll try to get a shot of that at some stage, and maybe the pub too. The building you see in the background isn't a pub, it's called the Judges Lodgings. There is a Crown Court situated within Lincoln Castle, which is still in use - in fact, coincidentally my wife is serving on a jury today - and the Judges Lodgings is literally where the visiting Judge stays while in Lincoln, if he wants. When there is no Judge in residence, the place is hired out for functions. It is very beautiful inside.
> 
> I love Sheffield, Nottingham and York - all great places in their own way. Although York is exceptionally pretty and historic, I really like Sheffield, I have a lot of friends there, and it is just a great place to be.
> I'm not surprised you missed Lincoln on your travels, most people do - however it is one of the most historic and beautiful places in the country, with the most magnificent cathedral (1092AD). You should come! There is a beer waiting for you&#8230;


Ahh... very interesting, Geoff!

One of the things I, and I imagine most other North Americans, love about the old country is the character and charm of the historic architecture. There's no such thing as a one thousand year old cathedral or castle over here. Even the countryside, with all the stone walls and homesteads, is quite different. Although it was quite some time ago, I really enjoyed touring around from Scarborough down to Southampton and hope to do it again someday. And next time I think we'll skip Robin Hood's tree fort and the dungeon in Nottingham and go for a trip to the Pub and some sightseeing in Lincoln!

Speaking of the Titanic:









I was lucky my family choose the M.V. Britannic out of Liverpool, and not the Titanic out of Southampton! ;-)

Unfortunately, they also chose snow in the middle of April... :-(


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

nice pics of the old country Geoff. Never made it to Lincoln myself when i lived in Liverpool in the early 90s, but have been to Sheffield and to York.

Sheffield carrying extra poignancy today.

Here a couple of baubles from the last few days.

i guess it has been a 'buzzy' week .... <rip roaring laughter ...>





Recent, unexpected, arrival from the Vostok King Amil above. I have a real weakness for those old signals. Especially with Cyrillic writing on them.

And the shell may have changed on the watch below, the beating heart, and the buzzing heart, remain the same.







Eff me this is a pretty watch. Sometimes you don't realise how nice your own watch is .....


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

After the red moon, a red star...


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Wearing another Elektronika today


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)

First time removing chrome from brass bezel, quick easy job, I'm happy with the result.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Lumejunkie said:


> View attachment 1459179
> 
> 
> First time removing chrome from brass bezel, quick easy job, I'm happy with the result.
> ...


Beautiful! Love the red scuba dude!


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

big twelve today


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Amphibia 1967 on a bright Moscow morning I swapped the clasp on my mesh with the labeled 1967 one.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

DolleDolf said:


> nice pics of the old country Geoff. Never made it to Lincoln myself when i lived in Liverpool in the early 90s, but have been to Sheffield and to York.
> 
> Sheffield carrying extra poignancy today.


Yes indeed- justice has been a long time coming!

You should come to Lincoln, it is as beautiful as York, but without the Shambles. If you do, let me know!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Poljot Shturmanskie


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

COIN Excelsior, Roma


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Piazza di Spagna


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

emoscambio said:


> Piazza di Spagna


Someone is visiting Rome, Italy. |>

Don't forget to post some pics with Papa Francis!! b-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Sunny evening change to the Vostok Amfibia 1967, on its stock bracelet.

Ric


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

This Patriot has become my favorite watch. I wear it all the time...


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't take my new Slava off. Have a great Easter my friends wherever you are.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

My Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Non-Soviet today but from the height of the cold war and a bit different. A late 60s Stowa.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

A fine watch for this holy weekend. Have a great Easter!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Last night








Today


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pottering around before the nightshift








ExCivic, this lizard and the Certina are 2mm thick, the Hirsch is 3. Obviously they're a bit thicker at the ends to fit the springbars through ;-)


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

I like 060 case..


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Friday!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1461300


Ohhhh Yes!!!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My Sturmanskie 31659 enjoying the sunshine at Lincoln's Brayford Pool marina - Happy Easter one and all...


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

A -to me- unusual 2416 auto Tonneau from the vaults of Amil.







Yesterday a more recent 3133 Poljot tonneau







w


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

Today I have defected again. Picked this up cheap (well, fairly) as no-one else seemed to notice it. It cost me no more than a 3133. It needed a bit of work, but nothing major. Still on the sun-burst theme, anyway...


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

sturmaskie gagarin


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Modded Scuba Dude on a beautiful sunny day. Cheers.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

lucky watch said:


> View attachment 1461434
> 
> 
> View attachment 1461435
> ...


Lucky, where did you get that exhibition case back from?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)

Astute-C said:


> Lucky, where did you get that exhibition case back from?


Here:
Glasboden VOSTOK Amphibian Automatik Crystal Case Back for Russian Watch | eBay


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

That's the one from Juri Levenberg and here is a link for the fitting. It's easy to do. Turns an ordinary watch into an awesome one. b-)

Vostok Amphibia BackCase Change To Glass BackCase - YouTube 


MacRipper said:


> Here:
> Glasboden VOSTOK Amphibian Automatik Crystal Case Back for Russian Watch | eBay


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Old Ministry with a new band...


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

lucky watch said:


> That's the one from Juri Levenberg and here is a link for the fitting. It's easy to do. Turns an ordinary watch into an awesome one. b-)
> 
> Vostok Amphibia BackCase Change To Glass BackCase - YouTube


Right, just ordered one. Can't wait to install it! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1961 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Giving this a spin for the last time. Just put it up for sale in /f29.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Lets see some pictures when you have it ready.....b-)


Astute-C said:


> Right, just ordered one. Can't wait to install it! Thanks for the info.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Raketa* 24 hour. Happy Easter friends.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Senatus PoljotusQue Romanus


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My 1254 Strela enjoying the sunny view of the Royal Military Canal, in Hythe - Kent. The canal was built with the purpose of halting any advance by an invading army from Napoleon's France. Now we are friends with France once again  we just use it for rowing boats on, or relaxing on the banks feeding the ducks and swans&#8230;


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

New arrival yesterday. I can't believe nobody bid on this. Looking for strap suggestions since I don't really like the black I put it on for now. Perhaps a brown one.


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Vostok Amphibia tonneau


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Reissues today...


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

The fibbie's lume ain't clubworthy but luckily I don't care what time it is.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Океан Воскресе!








No offence to my orthodox friends, it is just that this OKEAH is a 'miraculous' post-last-ever-final-edition.

Балерина







For me the only real and most passionate ballerina in the world. 4.5 years tomorrow.


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Have a happy Sunday comrades,
Constantine


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

A quick early-morning pic before visiting family wakes up.









Happy Easter one and all!!


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

A typical British Easter Sunday.

April brings the sweet spring showers - 
On and on for hours and hours...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

emoscambio said:


> Океан Воскресе!
> View attachment 1463416
> 
> 
> ...


i really don't like chronographs. this may be the exception.


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## xanthe (Jan 19, 2014)

Never mind, weodmonath, in July the sun is hot....is it shining? No, it's not! Fingers crossed, tho!


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Geoff Adams said:


> My 1254 Strela enjoying the sunny view of the Royal Military Canal, in Hythe - Kent. The canal was built with the purpose of halting any advance by an invading army from Napoleon's France. Now we are friends with France once again  we just use it for rowing boats on, or relaxing on the banks feeding the ducks and swans&#8230;


Welcome to sunny Hythe - I live not far away and sailed there regularly. Love the Strela 1254 - just getting into Russian watches and that one is top of my list! Is it a good time keeper?

Cheers

Jez


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

jspeakman said:


> Welcome to sunny Hythe - I live not far away and sailed there regularly. Love the Strela 1254 - just getting into Russian watches and that one is top of my list! Is it a good time keeper?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jez


 Hello Comrade Jez, thank you very much for your kind words. In actual fact I have been associated with Hythe in one way or another since 1972. I grew up there and my Father still lives there - it is he I am visiting as I write. I played rugby for Folkestone U19s from the age of 15 until I signed up for the RAF in when I was nearly 17 (boy service for about 18 months before adult service). On the sea, I used to row for Folkestone Rowing Club - I coxed from the age of 13 until I was big enough to row at age 14, and rowed for them until I left for the RAF in 1978. I take it you sailed with Hythe Sailing Club.
On the Strela 1254, I absolutely love it. I've had it on 3 days now and it doesn't seem to have lost or gained at all. I wind it 30 strokes to get it going and then 20-25 strokes daily. It is a real workhorse, totally reliable, comfortable, and looks fab. Of all my watches, if I want to wear one I can really rely on, I choose the Strela.


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Geoff Adams said:


> Hello Comrade Jez, thank you very much for your kind words. In actual fact I have been associated with Hythe in one way or another since 1972. I grew up there and my Father still lives there - it is he I am visiting as I write. I played rugby for Folkestone U19s from the age of 15 until I signed up for the RAF in when I was nearly 17 (boy service for about 18 months before adult service). On the sea, I used to row for Folkestone Rowing Club - I coxed from the age of 13 until I was big enough to row at age 14, and rowed for them until I left for the RAF in 1978. I take it you sailed with Hythe Sailing Club.
> On the Strela 1254, I absolutely love it. I've had it on 3 days now and it doesn't seem to have lost or gained at all. I wind it 30 strokes to get it going and then 20-25 strokes daily. It is a real workhorse, totally reliable, comfortable, and looks fab.Of all my watches, if I want to wear one I can really rely on, I choose the Strela.


Thank you for your kind words and indeed I did sail at Hythe Sailing Club - just taking a break from it this year. The Strela I think is so elegant and you have convinced me (not that I needed much convincng!) - so next pay cheque will be taking a hit! Next one on the list is the Sturmanskie Okean I think but they seem quite pricey. Posted enquiries elsewhere about them as find their provenance a bit confusing - maybe look out for a used one. Clearly got the Russian Watch bug though.

Great to talk to a fellow Man of Kent!

Best regards

Jez


----------



## rrussotwo (Feb 9, 2014)

Amphibia SE on a bracelet I'm playing with.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Giving the Vostok Antimagnetic a run out at the first home game of the County Cricket Championship. Yorkshire v Northamptonshire, Headingley, Leeds.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

For a French Italian, understanding the rules and concept of cricket seems more complex than the disassembly and reassembly of a 3133. In full darkness.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Raketa 24hr Radio Room.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

emoscambio said:


> For a French Italian, understanding the rules and concept of cricket seems more complex than the disassembly and reassembly of a 3133. In full darkness.


I have been watching cricket for years and I still don't understand all the rules!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

A wrist-shot on express request of my daughter...
54 months tomorrow


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Komandirskie. Cheers. b-)


----------



## lmurtone (Jul 17, 2012)

Strela.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1464608
> 
> 
> View attachment 1464609


I like the watches, of course, but I really admire the image of the budgerigar on the lady's dress!


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

vostok amphibian today


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Vostok 1943


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

The sun is shining on Easter Monday, and Strela 1254 spends an afternoon at Hythe seafront

The elegant Hythe Promenade











Hythe's small fishing fleet, with two Martello Towers in the background - there to protect the English from the menace of Napoleon and his French hordes  









Pancakes at the seaside are difficult to resist









We did not resist


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

My Sturmanskie chrono today:


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

lmurtone said:


> Strela.
> 
> View attachment 1464629


Is that the 42mm Strela Imurtone? The Cyrillic dial 42mm would be my grail watch!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Geoff Adams said:


> The sun is shining on Easter Monday, and Strela 1254 spends an afternoon at Hythe seafront
> 
> The elegant Hythe Promade
> 
> ...


I love these contextual WRUWs. They inspired my own contribution!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Astute-C said:


> I love these contextual WRUWs. They inspired my own contribution!


After all, aren't WRUW wrist-shots the only valid reason to leave home and go either to work or to vacations?


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

I just had to put the 67 on after seeing the Strela. Oh man! I got Strela fever! Lets hope the 67 can cure me. :-d


----------



## lmurtone (Jul 17, 2012)

Astute-C said:


> Is that the 42mm Strela Imurtone? The Cyrillic dial 42mm would be my grail watch!


Hi, this is the 38mm version. The watch is quite long and it seems to wear bigger than other ones in the same size. It's also pretty thick. My wrist size is around 17 cm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

lucky watch said:


> I just had to put the 67 on after seeing the Strela. Oh man! I got Strela fever! Lets hope the 67 can cure me. :-d


If it doesn't cure you, I'll gladly take that 1967 off your hands ;-)


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

frantsous said:


> Today, the only 3133's dial that Polmax3133 don't have
> 
> View attachment 1448483


Absolutely love this, what a curious piece!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Astute-C said:


> I love these contextual WRUWs. They inspired my own contribution!


Kind words indeed Comrade Astute-C, thank you very much, and I'm glad people enjoy these pics! I have always been fond of window dressing, except in the case of political speeches and acts of parliament. And may I say that your shots from Headingly cricket ground are just outstanding! As were Emoscambio's shots from Italy.

Forthcoming events and photo opportunities for my watches include:
Glastonbury music festival in June
Business trip to Chile in July

In the meantime it's probably more shots of watches in historic Lincoln - maybe I can get one with the Magna Carta


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

where growing wostok


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Two new arrivals today. Firstly the Cosmonaut. Amphibian model. Can't believe how good the condition is. These are on the genuine Vostok straps. I would say never been worn. These straps were probably made for export to Italy. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

This is a Generalskie case, I think. Excellent condition. I only bought this for the strap. Still a lovely addition to the collection but this strap is my favourite ever.
Think I might have to put the tan strap on the Cosmonaut.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Tuesday = tank komandirskie day.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Better shot of the Cosmonaut.


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm trying new zulu strap


----------



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

My first Russian


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Look what was waiting for me when I got home this evening - my Sturmanskie Gagarin 17j - so I thought I'd show it. At some point I am going to dedicate another thread to this watch with some nice pics, especially after I have a movement retaining ring restored to it, and had the movement serviced by Mr. Ellis in Porthmadog. In the meantime it's ticking nicely after 10 strokes of the crown, and keeping good time. I is happy!!!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

lucky watch said:


> Two new arrivals today. Firstly the Cosmonaut. Amphibian model. Can't believe how good the condition is. These are on the genuine Vostok straps. I would say never been worn. These straps were probably made for export to Italy. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Grats on this excellent find, wear it in good health! :-!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Put on one of the extra Rios straps Julian provided with my watch. I like it! Thanks Julian for providing me two free straps!














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Minty OKEAH today


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just got these two in, but think I should flip them to stay focused on my watch buying goals


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Just got these two in, but think I should flip them to stay focused on my watch buying goals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..or keep them, to have a cool and rounded watch collection ;-)
Just a thought


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

A different view of my Dirskie, inspired by jackrobinson's pics of his, starting today's f71 wruw
















And I had a Prim evening yesterday


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

My humble 3133 poljot.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Vostok amphibia


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Arrivederci Roma!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Before flying back home, and on special request of Mr. Polmax3133:


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Poljot 3133 today.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

Saturn


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Martins. said:


> Saturn


I have to say I really LOVE that watch - and I insist you sell it to me, IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## mikesomething (Nov 29, 2011)

i put this in the photography forum too, but since it is russian, here you go too!

this was another ebay one, cost about $20, totally awesome


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1467429


Well, it's official now...

After emoscambio's recent confession, Papa Francis has blessed the final final-edition of the Okeah reissue!! :-d


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

mikesomething said:


> i put this in the photography forum too, but since it is russian, here you go too!
> 
> this was another ebay one, cost about $20, totally awesome


Excellent photograph, thanks for sharing :-!


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

This morning I woke up to this e-message:

Congratulations, it's all yours!

We hope you enjoy your DEFECTED POLJOT CHRONOGRAPH cal. 31659 SHTURMANSKIYE . The next step is to pay. Pay now to get your item as quickly as possible. :-d


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Amphibian


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Gruen Soviet from 1990. Poljot (?) quartz movement, made in Italy.








Do not confuse dissent with disloyalty.


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

I couldn't find on the 1960 catalogue this very version with jewels on the dial... The hands are surely not the right ones though...

Model 221 ChN
Design ChN354K
Movement 43M
PChZ

http://german242.com/books/ussr_catalogue_1960.pdf#page=99


----------



## sleepy96 (Feb 24, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia SE. Enjoying some of its home music.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

today fantastically, beautiful.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Newly arrived Amphibian. I am guessing late '80s?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Took my Radio Room to work today - it was a slow day...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

15 jewel Sturmanskie


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

amil said:


> today fantastically, beautiful.


Wow!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

Okeah

topatolk


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

One of my most favourite and most accurate Soviet quartz watches in my collection (besides my Slava 3050), Luch 3055. Chunky, reliable, accurate and Soviet made. What could I ask more? I love this watch.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Vostok amphibian SE. In the background you can see the old Eindhoven Philips lighting production facilities.


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> Newly arrived Amphibian. I am guessing late '80s?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1986-1991


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

For me the Vostok Amphibia 'Cosmonaut' is everything a Russian watch should be. Have a great weekend my friends wherever you are in the world. Cheers.

























And some music to share as its Friday.

Ани Лорак - Оранжевые сны - YouTube


----------



## windows95 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## moste (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Red Star Rising today - have an excellent weekend folks...


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Rainy day so I decided to see if I could make a strap out of an old belt.

Turns out the answer is "sort of" hehe...these pics are of the good side.


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Generalskie case commemorative, 2414 movement, 17 jewel hand winder.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Moscow Classic! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mine is top left on snapper leather I produce for them


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Sturmanskies...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Last rays of sunlight..


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## xanthe (Jan 19, 2014)

Gracious, comrade Junkman, what is that?


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My Ryazan Higher Airborne Command School presentation Vostok taking in a gig at the Engine Shed in Lincoln, with The Lost Souls on stage - apologies for the fuzzy image, lots of cider flowing last night&#8230;









And the morning after - chilling out in the beautiful warm Sunday morning sunshine


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Vostok 2416-B. Auto and hand winding with the screw down crown. KGB model from the 90's I think.


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

still the same


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A recent purchase from Samun.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

This today, Amphibia 090 SE on after market Zulu. (Picture not taken today).


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Geoff Adams said:


> My Ryazan Higher Airborne Command School presentation Vostok taking in a gig at the Engine Shed in Lincoln, with The Lost Souls on stage - apologies for the fuzzy image, lots of cider flowing last night&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's another fine contextual!


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Same watch as yesterday...


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

From today down to last week


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Astute-C said:


> This today, Amphibia 090 SE on after market Zulu. (Picture not taken today).


Is there a way to "Like" something twice? Great pic!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

My beloved K-43, on brown riveted bund strap from NATO International


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

I cant believe i forgot to post a picture of the watch i acquired couple of weeks ago. I was very lucky to find this one brand new 
Not a fan of the bezel though, might replace it with a 35k2 bezel from Meranom or a Pers bezel.


----------



## richie392 (Oct 18, 2009)

a typical daily rocker that will never leave you alone ;-)


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

dutchassasin said:


> I cant believe i forgot to post a picture of the watch i acquired couple of weeks ago. I was very lucky to find this one brand new
> Not a fan of the bezel though, might replace it with a 35k2 bezel from Meranom or a Pers bezel.


Lovely dial - what does it commemorate?


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Slava Day/Date Automatic today. I love this watch for the Cyrillic lettering. To be honest that is the reason I like Russian watches in general. I wish I could speak Russian and write it too.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Dutchsassin- also love the dial. I believe it commemorates the Vostok space missions and was a forum produced watch. Someone more qualified will be able to fill in the details. Wish I had been a member when these were around. Does anyone know if the Russian forum is going to work with Vostok to produce something similar again?


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> Is there a way to "Like" something twice? Great pic!


Thanks man! I have another Amphibia on the way, I think I am addicted!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

polmax3133 said:


> View attachment 1473941


Nice! What is it?


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Geoff Adams said:


> Lovely dial - what does it commemorate?


It's a 50th anniversary homage made possible by Michele and several other people. See https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/anno...-5-6-mission-homage-watch-project-787046.html for more info.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

It's a retro look-alike of an old Kirovskie single pusher chronograph, see here: REFERENCE ARTICLES: Reissue Issues

It's still available through PoljotUhren and Poljot24 and a few other other dealers.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Geoff, here's a pic of my forum Vostok with the Vostok 5/6 mission patch incorporated in the design








I was lucky enough to join WUS just as this project was coming to fruition
The cosmonauts were Valeri Bykovsky and Valentina Tereshkova
More here
http://www.russianspaceweb.com/vostok5_6.html


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Geoff, here's a pic of my forum Vostok with the Vostok 5/6 mission patch incorporated in the design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding! I'd really love one of those - I admire!!!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

sq100 said:


> It's a 50th anniversary homage made possible by Michele and several other people. See https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/anno...-5-6-mission-homage-watch-project-787046.html for more info.


 Again, beautiful - maybe I will be lucky enough to get my hands on one of these one day!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My rose gold plated Buran Siberia passes one of Lincoln Castle's iconic turrets on the way to the Indian restaurant










We arrive at Lincoln's best Indian restaurant - this place has a small menu, but serves the most excellent curry









My Siberia with my obligatory beer, and the pickle tray in the background. And allow me please to introduce my beautiful youngest daughter with her boyfriend, who is an absolute gentleman! 









A starter of mixed meat kebab including chicken tika, shish kebab, and lamb tika - note the blue/purple tint of the dial, this is a genuine reflection of the colour of the sky outside - isn't it gorgeous!









Followed by lamb Biryani










Finito!!!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Mine says 'what ho.'

my gold one has the poljot 3105 movement with a date function.







you need a silver one, it is even more beautiful, very etheral in spite of its massive size. In fact i am thinking of letting go of the gold one. My silver one has the molnija 3603 movement which is visually prettier, and also significantly louder. when itt is running the ticking fills the walk in closet with noise.






And for today a new favourite, an 'ultrathin before the ultrathin' kirovskie. It reminds me of a watch my father owned at some time during my early childhood. It was, of course, not a russian watch, but somehow had a similar 'aura.' just a nice case, simple dial, a couple of hands, and a slightly convex crystal. Who knows what it was, perhaps a Pontiac. I remember he had one or two of those through the years including a quartz one that I wore for a few years until it got stolen from my room in England. The memory is more of a feeling than a factoid anyway.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Monday's Poljot..


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

Astute-C said:


> Slava Day/Date Automatic today. I love this watch for the Cyrillic lettering. To be honest that is the reason I like Russian watches in general. I wish I could speak Russian and write it too.


Yowza! That's a good lookin' watch.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

DolleDolf said:


>


Do notice the *spelling mistake* on the silver one: "НЕРЖАВЕЮЩАЯ СТА*А*Ь" instead of "НЕРЖАВЕЮЩАЯ СТА*Л*Ь"

Also the silver one has irregular letter spacing and vertical positions (for example in "ПРОТИВО*УДА*РН*Ы*Е", "НЕРЖ*А*ВЕЮЩ*А*Я" and so on, especially on each side of the *"А"*s)

Weird, isn't it?


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

DolleDolf said:


> Mine says 'what ho.'
> 
> my gold one has the poljot 3105 movement with a date function.
> 
> ...


 All three very beautiful watches good sir! You are right about the silver Siberia, it is seriously gorgeous! I particularly like that one.
My Siberia wears very big on me, but I do like it, especially as a going out watch. I forgot to show the back of mine last night, and after looking at that smashing pic of the back of yours, I am now very irritated with myself  Oh well, always leave a little something for next time eh!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

emoscambio said:


> Do notice the *spelling mistake* on the silver one: "НЕРЖАВЕЮЩАЯ СТА*А*Ь" instead of "НЕРЖАВЕЮЩАЯ СТА*Л*Ь"
> 
> Also the silver one has irregular letter spacing and vertical positions (for example in "ПРОТИВО*УДА*РН*Ы*Е", "НЕРЖ*А*ВЕЮЩ*А*Я" and so on, especially on each side of the *"А"*s)
> 
> Weird, isn't it?


Weird yes, but also highly collectable I would have thought...


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

emoscambio said:


> Do notice the *spelling mistake* on the silver one: "НЕРЖАВЕЮЩАЯ СТА*А*Ь" instead of "НЕРЖАВЕЮЩАЯ СТА*Л*Ь"
> 
> Also the silver one has irregular letter spacing and vertical positions (for example in "ПРОТИВО*УДА*РН*Ы*Е", "НЕРЖ*А*ВЕЮЩ*А*Я" and so on, especially on each side of the *"А"*s)
> 
> Weird, isn't it?


I wonder, does mine have the same or similar errors in the spelling, or any other interesting little nuances? I think so - I hope so&#8230;


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)

Today I'll wear my newly arrived Sturmanskie :


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

soopad00pa said:


> Yowza! That's a good lookin' watch.


Thanks. It was also inexpensive. Have a look out for one on eBay!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Stop posting pictures of great looking watches Geoff Adams and others or I will become destitute trying to keep up!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lots of








and today


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Astute-C said:


> Stop posting pictures of great looking watches Geoff Adams and others or I will become destitute trying to keep up!


Oh thank you for your extremely kind words Comrade Astute-C - my children are berating me by the week for 'spending their inheritance' on watches. They have a point, however, what they don't seem to appreciate is that when I eventually kick the bucket these watches will be worth far more then than they are today - so they should be thanking me for investing their inheritance wisely. Well that's what I tell them anyway ;-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

DolleDolf said:


> And for today a new favourite, an 'ultrathin before the ultrathin' kirovskie.


Oo, nice Kirovskie, DolleDolf!
I take it that's a reflex hammer and not part of your watch repair kit ;-)


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Yours seems good.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> Oo, nice Kirovskie, DolleDolf!
> I take it that's a reflex hammer and not part of your watch repair kit ;-)


It is! Unfortunately my watch repair skills have not extended much beyond taking a hammer toa watch, but i did receive one of these head mounted magnifying glasses the other day and a few stuttering watches to practice on ..... so there is hope!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> my children are berating me by the week for 'spending their inheritance' on watches.


Slip'em a little Komandirskie here or there ............


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

DolleDolf said:


> Slip'em a little Komandirskie here or there ............


Ah yes, wonderful photographs Comrade DolleDolf, beautiful family - and very sound advice which I think I must follow! And the baby with the watches - priceless!!!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ocean today. Good morning everyone.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Wore a raketa today


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Including real diamonds. Guess so.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Geoff Adams said:


> I wonder, does mine have the same or similar errors in the spelling, or any other interesting little nuances? I think so - I hope so&#8230;


This one is OK!

Mine is a silver 3603, as the silver one of Dolle Dolf, with the same suspicious mistakes.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## valter-g (Feb 3, 2014)

Geoff Adams said:


> Oh thank you for your extremely kind words Comrade Astute-C - my children are berating me by the week for 'spending their inheritance' on watches. They have a point, however, what they don't seem to appreciate is that when I eventually kick the bucket these watches will be worth far more then than they are today - so they should be thanking me for investing their inheritance wisely. Well that's what I tell them anyway ;-)


So true - I have the same problem occasionally, not with kids (yet), but with my wife. But I always explain that it is an "investment" (somehow). Nevertheless it's much better spent (invested) money than going to the bar, as many other fathers "invest" their money. Chyrrotic liver is no investment at all.


----------



## valter-g (Feb 3, 2014)

Not really today, but few days back:

First is in defunct bycicle factory Rog in Ljubljana, which is now an unofficial subculture center. A couple of squatters are running bycicle repair shop there, utilising some of the equipment from old factory. A friend of mine organized an "open day" bycicle repair, we brought food, drink and with lots of fun and mutual help I managed to repair my bike and both of my kids ones. This old amphibia fitted well in the environment:







The other is from a trip next day, in the distance can be seen the highest Slovenian mountain Triglav.








Ant the last, completely different - for one of few occasions a year I have to wear a suit (this time - a visit from president of supreme court), with my wife's advice i chose this gold-plated anniversary komandirskie.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

valter-g said:


> Not really today, but few days back:
> 
> First is in defunct bycicle factory Rog in Ljubljana, which is now an unofficial subculture center. A couple of squatters are running bycicle repair shop there, utilising some of the equipment from old factory. A friend of mine organized an "open day" bycicle repair, we brought food, drink and with lots of fun and mutual help I managed to repair my bike and both of my kids ones. This old amphibia fitted well in the environment:
> The other is from a trip next day, in the distance can be seen the highest Slovenian mountain Triglav.


Love those pictures. I was back in Ljubljana for a cycling race somewhere in the 90s, though I can't quite remember what year it was. Keep those pictures coming :-!

Wearing a Sekonda myself today.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

090 Amfibia today









Do not confuse dissent with disloyalty.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

valter-g said:


> Not really today, but few days back:
> 
> First is in defunct bycicle factory Rog in Ljubljana, which is now an unofficial subculture center. A couple of squatters are running bycicle repair shop there, utilising some of the equipment from old factory. A friend of mine organized an "open day" bycicle repair, we brought food, drink and with lots of fun and mutual help I managed to repair my bike and both of my kids ones. This old amphibia fitted well in the environment:
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

valter-g said:


> Not really today, but few days back:
> 
> First is in defunct bycicle factory Rog in Ljubljana, which is now an unofficial subculture center. A couple of squatters are running bycicle repair shop there, utilising some of the equipment from old factory. A friend of mine organized an "open day" bycicle repair, we brought food, drink and with lots of fun and mutual help I managed to repair my bike and both of my kids ones. This old amphibia fitted well in the environment:
> View attachment 1476315
> ...


Wonderful pictures Comrade!!!


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

lh5.googleusercontent.com/-NkhqNczksuA/UflkjNsbf3I/AAAAAAAAKuk/yhdgDjHJa80/w391-h158-no/1375287054694.gif


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol why are we back in April?



emoscambio said:


> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-NkhqNczksuA/UflkjNsbf3I/AAAAAAAAKuk/yhdgDjHJa80/w391-h158-no/1375287054694.gif


Couldn't help myself:


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

GuessWho said:


> Lol why are we back in April?
> 
> Couldn't help myself:


Back in April because I post-posted to my April's post of a Russian/Japanese themed watch...


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

changed to mesh. Original band too uncomfy.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

emoscambio said:


> Back in April because I post-posted to my April's post of a Russian/Japanese themed watch...


Isn't that an Italian/Russian watch?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1503322
> 
> 
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-NkhqNczksuA/UflkjNsbf3I/AAAAAAAAKuk/yhdgDjHJa80/w391-h158-no/1375287054694.gif


Sorry, I meant another watch...


----------

